# Star Trek: Quentin Tarantinos Film wäre "Pulp Fiction im Weltraum"



## Darkmoon76 (18. Juli 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Trek: Quentin Tarantinos Film wäre "Pulp Fiction im Weltraum"* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Trek: Quentin Tarantinos Film wäre "Pulp Fiction im Weltraum"*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Juli 2019)

Das heisst dann wohl folgendes:

- während eines Shuttle-Flugs kommt es zu Turbulenzen, es löst sich versehentlich ein Schuss und einem Redshirt wird die Rübe weggeschossen
- Uhura und Spock schwingen auf der Tanzfläche einer klingonischen Gagh-Bar die Hüfte
- Chekov kündigt regelmäßig vorher an dass er kurz pissen/kacken geht - und wird während seiner letzten Sitzung von Khaaaaaan erschossen
- vulkanische Fußmassagen
- Pille rammt einer vollgedröhnten Romulaner-Junkiebraut seine nadellose Spritze in den Brustkorb und verfehlt das Herz weil er sich mit ihrer Anatomie nicht auskennt
- Kirk ist "nebenberuflich" in illegalen Boxkämpfen tätig und hat nach dem Tod des letzten Gegners die Sektion 31 am Arsch
- Scotty ist nicht nur Ingenieur, sondern auch professioneller Cleaner
- Sulu hat besagten Redshirt auf dem Gewissen und muss als Urlauber auf Risa untertauchen

Hat Kultpotential, nicht?


----------



## Frullo (19. Juli 2019)

Ich sag es mal so: Wenn jemand Star Trek verhunzen darf, dann Quentin! Mir wäre zwar lieber gewesen, er hätte so was im Star Wars Universum abgezogen (Jabba's Palast hätte massig Pulp-Potential!), aber da die IP bei Saubermann Disney liegt, kann ich diesen Traum getrost begraben...

Quentin und Star Trek... Passt gefühlt überhaupt nicht zusammen und könnte genau deswegen zum Überraschungshit werden.


----------



## Jalpar (19. Juli 2019)

Im Moment frage ich mich am meisten, ob der Film tatsächlich erscheinen wird!? Außerdem wissen wir alle, welcher der beste Star Trek Film ist! Galaxy Quest!


----------



## Worrel (19. Juli 2019)

Jalpar schrieb:


> Im Moment frage ich mich am meisten, ob der Film tatsächlich erscheinen wird!? Außerdem wissen wir alle, welcher der beste Star Trek Film ist! Galaxy Quest!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## countricola (19. Juli 2019)

Ich höre schon das "Beam me up, motherfu***"


----------



## matrixfehler (19. Juli 2019)

Schlimmer als JJ-Trek kann es nicht werden,
wobei ich sagen muss, dass die 3 Filme auch gute Szenen hatten und mir persönlich ST-Beyond sehr gut gefallen hat, auch wenn die Story um Kral (?) eher ziemlich mau ist und hier wieder "Rache" bedient wird...


----------



## Frullo (19. Juli 2019)

Jalpar schrieb:


> Außerdem wissen wir alle, welcher der beste Star Trek Film ist! Galaxy Quest!



Tut mir leid, aber den 1. Rang hat USS Callister abgelaufen  (auch wenn es im Grunde genommen kein Film sondern eine Episode ist: da es sich dabei  um eine Anthologie handelt, zählt es trotzdem)


----------



## MrFob (19. Juli 2019)

Schade, dass er nicht wieder mit Robert Rodriguez kollaboriert. Ein From Dusk Till Dawn in einem Borg Kubus waere doch auch was gewesen.


----------

